

 Where do you search for remote jobs? - geogra4

Pretty much all of the typical job search engines are based upon searching for a position title&#x2F;description and a location.<p>In the age of the internet one would think that second box would be less relevant, but sadly it seems still to be so.<p>HNers that have been successful with working remotely - where did you find your gig?
======
MichaelCrawford
I'm building a list of remote employers at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

Note that that's a list of employers and consulting clients, not actual open
jobs - that is, they may have filled their positions since I listed them.
However it's likely they will have new open positions in the future.

I have many more to add to the list soon

------
courtneypowell
We're 100% remote at RealHQ. We post (and seem to get the most hits from) on:
We Work Remotely, AngelList and HN.

Were hiring for a few positions now, you can also check out our jobs page at
www.realhq.com/jobs

~~~
chrisjamez
Courtney,

Thank you for posting. I sent along a cover letter, and resume, for the
Account Manager position listed on your website

